# Bleach Blonde to Auburn.



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 25, 2008)

On monday I had an appointment with my hairdresser, it was either changing my color to an auburn shade or make my hair lighter than what it was so we decided to bleach my already highlighted hair all over to get a lighter more uniform look.

I don't think it suits me in the slightest to light and to warm, it was toned with an ash based toner but now that i've washed my hair there a definite warm tone to it and my roots are a slightly different shade to the lenghts of my hair (which she explaind would probably happen as I had a lot of different tones in my hair)

Thing is I've now decided that after years of being blonde I'm bored with it and should have gone with the auburn, having the bleach all over as really dried out my hair but I don't think it's damaged it too bad.

Now what should I do to get the Auburn shade that I want, red is the quickest to fade and my hair is currently very light, should I use a semi or a permanent dye and how long should I wait before I get it re-colored.

What is a good deep conditioner for moisturising? I have one for protein that I like but can't find one that's moisturising enough.

The shade of auburn I'm trying to get: Kristen Stewart Fan â€¢ Image Gallery @ KStewartFan.org - 10.27.08: "Twilight" Photocall - Madrid, Spain/003

Kristen Stewart Fan â€¢ Image Gallery @ KStewartFan.org - 11.07.08: MTV "Spoilers" Twilight Premiere/031

Any help is apreciated.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 26, 2008)

It might help to do it gradually. I'm no hair expert but I've heard it is better to do darker in steps since hair color doesn't stick to bleached out hair as well. As for conditioner, I LOVE the matrix biolage fortetherapie line and have heard awesome things about redken real control products.


----------



## Chikky (Dec 26, 2008)

I would definitely go permanent. Reds fade easily enough anyway. You will probably have to do it a few times before it will stop fading quite so quickly. 

Also, do not use any kind of detoxifying shampoos afterwards; it will make it fade more. 

And get some kind of wash that can deposit a little color each time you wash and condition. Where I work, we sell personal color shampoos and conditioners that we mix the color into so you get a little bump up with each wash.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Dec 26, 2008)

Seeing as your hair was toned with Ash and it turned brassy so quickly I would say that your hair already has alot of red pigments. The only question would be how much of the red pigment got stripped out. First of all you need a filler. Your stylist needs to fill the bleached hair to get it ready for auburn. Once she has added the filler then color your hair the shade of auburn you are looking for she also my opt to do the color a shade darker than you asked for at first to see how much actually washes out.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jan 6, 2009)

I had been thinking of doing the same thing, my hair is platinum blond and I wanted to go auburn so I talked to my roommate who is a hair stylist and today we finally got it done! First she put a neutral brown in my hair as a filler and then we did the red. It turned out a lot better than either of us could've imagined, I mean, my hair was PLATINUM BLOND and now it's dark! I scared myself when walking past the mirror tonight because I'm not used to seeing myself like this anymore (I've had this hair color for over almost 2 years, longer than any other color)
If my hair can do it then I'm sure yours can.


----------

